# Japanese/Latin: I love you



## weezmachine

Hello,

How do you write "Benjamin, I love you" in Japanese or Latin?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Benjamin, te amo.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

I know very little latin but this seems to be within my very limited realm: "Benjamin, Amo Te" or "Benjamin, Amo Vos" in deference or respect... Now that I've written it, there seems to be something wrong...... Should it have something like "O Benjamin...."
Unfortunately I know nothing of Japanese save "Konnichiwa"....


----------



## imast

ベンジャミン、愛してます。

Benjamin, Aishitemasu.


----------



## DareRyan

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> I know very little latin but this seems to be within my very limited realm: "Benjamin, Amo Te" or "Benjamin, Amo Vos" in deference or respect... Now that I've written it, there seems to be something wrong...... Should it have something like "O Benjamin...."
> Unfortunately I know nothing of Japanese save "Konnichiwa"....





"Benjamin, Amo Vos" May be a bit awkward assuming there is only one of him. Vos is the plural of Tu and thusly would be fairly strange unless there was indeed more than one Benjamin. I do agree with "Amo te". It is more common for a conjugated verb to come at the beginning of the phrase.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

DareRyan, I thought Vos was also the form people used to address the Roman Emperor as a sign of reverence. This is how Vos(vous) came to be the formal you as well as the plural in French. Is this particular usage of "vos" as a singular formal you something that took place well after what would be considered "classical" latin?


----------

